# Can't see HME apps from TiVo HD



## adx (Sep 17, 2005)

I can't seem to see any HME apps on my network from my new TiVo HD. Everything was working fine from my old Series 2 box, but now I can't get it to work. I can see the HME apps on my desktop using the simulator on my laptop. 

I even did a packet dump on my desktop system using wireshark. I'm not seeing any DDNS packets from my TiVo, but once I fire up the simulator on my laptop I see all kinds of DDNS packets. That makes me believe that it is not a problem with my router, but a problem with my TiVo. 

Any one have some pointers on what to try next?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Have you tried manually entering in the IP address of your PC?


----------



## adx (Sep 17, 2005)

Yup. Says that that there were now server found at that IP address. All I'm trying to get to work as a test are the samples in the HME 1.4 bundle. I don't think that I ever got the regular HME stuff to work by entering the IP address on even my Series 2.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd check your firewall and make sure all the right ports are open.


----------



## adx (Sep 17, 2005)

I do not have a firewall running. Like I said, it works fine using the simulator on a different machine. Only the TiVo does not see the HME apps.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

adx said:


> I can't seem to see any HME apps on my network from my new TiVo HD. Everything was working fine from my old Series 2 box, but now I can't get it to work. I can see the HME apps on my desktop using the simulator on my laptop.
> 
> I even did a packet dump on my desktop system using wireshark. I'm not seeing any DDNS packets from my TiVo, but once I fire up the simulator on my laptop I see all kinds of DDNS packets. That makes me believe that it is not a problem with my router, but a problem with my TiVo.
> 
> Any one have some pointers on what to try next?


How is the HD attached to your network? E.g. Wired or wireless. Is it in the same subnet as the desktop and laptop? Do the internet-based HME apps(e.g. Rhapsody, Yahoo, One True Media) show up on the HD? Are there any other devices besides a single router, the tivo and the 2 computers on the network? What software version is your HD running?


----------



## adx (Sep 17, 2005)

The TiVo is connected connected via the wired connection. All the standard apps work fine and so do the apps on apps.tv. My network consists of 2 wired desktop systems, 1 wireless laptop and the wired TiVo. My box just got upgraded to 9.1 but it didn't work with 8.x either.

The simulator works from any system on my network (wired or wireless). It's just the TiVo that can't see the HME apps.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

adx said:


> The TiVo is connected connected via the wired connection. All the standard apps work fine and so do the apps on apps.tv. My network consists of 2 wired desktop systems, 1 wireless laptop and the wired TiVo. My box just got upgraded to 9.1 but it didn't work with 8.x either.
> 
> The simulator works from any system on my network (wired or wireless). It's just the TiVo that can't see the HME apps.


Man, it's got to be frustrating for you. OK, is the TiVo using DHCP or a static address? Since the TiVo has the internet HME apps, it ~kinda sorta~ sounds like maybe it thinks it is on a separate network segment from the rest of your devices. Is the S2 still active on your account? If so, can the two boxes see each other's now playing lists?


----------



## adx (Sep 17, 2005)

I gave the S2 to my sister so I don't have it anymore. Currently, it's set to DHCP, but I'll try a static address to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## adx (Sep 17, 2005)

I've narrowed my problem down. It seems that the problem is with my Ubuntu server. Once I fired up the sample apps on a Windows PC then everything worked fine. Any ideas what it could be?

There is no firewall and I tried the --intf option to force it to the local address. The server only has one interface so that shouldn't matter.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

try using the simulator on your pc and connect to your linux machine. That would be easier to get working than your tivo since you have more control to see what's going on. I would double check ipv6 is disabled because I had similar problems with it on my centos machine, it didn't work until it was disabled. Run this as root and if it prints out anything, it's still enabled.

ip a | grep inet6


----------



## adx (Sep 17, 2005)

It was ipv6. Once I disabled it it works fine. However, it did work fine from the simulator even with ipv6 on. Once I thought about what the difference was between the Windows PC and the Linux PC, I remembered the problem jmDNS has with ipv6.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Heh, just like Galleon.

Had I realized you were running the simulator on Linux I might have recommended disabling IPv6. 

Glad you figured it out.


----------



## adx (Sep 17, 2005)

It's not a problem with any of the applications. It's a problem with the jmDNS library that is bundled as part of the HME SDK. It seems that there is something between the Java JVM and the library where it can't bind properly under Linux.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

How do you disable IPv6 in Ubuntu?


----------



## adx (Sep 17, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> How do you disable IPv6 in Ubuntu?


I added

```
blacklist ipv6
```
 to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. Then reboot.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Or in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases:

alias net-pf-10 off


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

adx said:


> I added
> 
> ```
> blacklist ipv6
> ...


Thanks, now I finally got HME working from my Ubuntu system.


----------

